# Microsoft makes it official: Windows 8 on October 26



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft famously likes to hold a few juicy details back to announce at its annual all-hands sales meeting. Thats where Windows chief Steven Sinofsky just told everyone that the release date for Windows 8 has been set for October 26. Microsoft is hoping that consumers mark their calendars.

Read More


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Glad if Microsoft can save it's life at least with windows 8. Microsoft is loosing profits for the first time in the history because of the fixed property they have. When they loose profits from those fixed property, they put "Microsoft" money to recover it. Damn....


----------

